# Disminuir la corriente de polarizacion



## angus (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola Gente !   como  modificarian Uds una etapa de salida push-pull para disminuir la temperatura de disipacion  de los transistores TIP147/142  ?? 

( me parece que disminuyendo la i de polarizacion , aumentando el valor de alguna R , pero no estoy seguro de como hacerlo )

Gracias de antemano !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

En la serie CR61 -CR67 agrega otro diodo mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la serie CR61 -CR67 agrega otro diodo mas.


  
Fogo, yo le QUITARIA un diodo...por que si le ponés otro, aumenta la tensión BE y aumenta la corriente estática....


----------



## angus (Abr 12, 2011)

Gracias por responder tan rapido !

a ver pensando un poco, la tension de arranque en la base es de 0.6volt y   si le agrego otro diodo mas en dicha rama ,la señal de entrada Vi  tendria que superar  1.8 volts (0.6+0.6+0.6) para que funcione el par  complementario ?

no me queda muy claro...

lo que yo quiero es DISMINUIR el bias ya que calientan muchos los Tips y no tengo pote para regular dicha corriente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

angus dijo:


> a ver pensando un poco, la tension de arranque en la base es de 0.6volt y  si le agrego otro diodo mas en dicha rama ,la señal de entrada Vi tendria que superar  1.8 volts (0.6+0.6+0.6) para que funcione el par complementario ?


No, por que para eso está la etapa previa a los drivers+salida, que se encarga de amplificar lo que entra (Vi)


angus dijo:


> no me queda muy claro ...


Y....hay que estudiar.....


PD: Los transistores de salida son Darlington, así que no me parece muy viable sacarle un diodo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la serie CR61 -CR67 agrega otro diodo mas.





ezavalla dijo:


> Fogo, yo le QUITARIA un diodo...por que si le ponés otro, aumenta la tensión BE y aumenta la corriente estática....



Donde Fogo escribió "Agrega otro diodo" quiso poner "Puentea un diodo".

La cerveza y el "Alzheimer" me están haciendo estragos.

Gracias *EZ*

Los diodos ¿ Están fijados al mismo disipador que los transistores de salida ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

OK. No problem!


----------



## angus (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias gente !! 

 efectivamente los diodos están fijados al disipador , probare de puentear uno de ellos y les cuento como me fue ... 
(eso haría que baje el bias y por ende disminuya el calentamiento no ? )

donde podre encontrar bibliografia PEDAGÓGICA ( bien explicado) respecto a este tema ??  ya que no me queda muy claro como funcionan dichos diodos en el bias ...

Gracias una vez mas !!


----------



## angus (Abr 15, 2011)

Bueno , luego de probar de puentear un diodo , comprobe que el BIAS disminuye significativamente, pero el sonido cambia DRASTICAMENTE 

en vez de puentear dicho diodo, no se puede aumentar el valor de R215 & R212 de 4k7 a 8K ?? 

no quiero probar y que todo se queme... por ello aguardo sus sabias respuestas 


Saludos !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2011)

angus dijo:


> Bueno , luego de probar de puentear un diodo , comprobe que el BIAS disminuye significativamente, pero el sonido cambia DRASTICAMENTE


Eso era de esperarse en ese tipo de esquema. Probá de puentear un diodo de cada lado y si se escucha completamente mal  vas a tener que reemplazar los diodos que has puenteado con diodos ultrarápidos (schottky) que tienen una caída de tension mas baja y hasta ahí vas a poder llegar sin tener que hacer cambios mayores.



angus dijo:


> en vez de puentear dicho diodo, no se puede aumentar el valor de R215 & R212 de 4k7 a 8K ??


Nop. Esas resistencias son del bootstrap...


----------



## angus (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias EZ !!!  

probare con diodos ultra-rapidos asi no elevan tanto la tension BE de los Trs de salida ...

 estoy revisando algunos libros de SELF DOUGLAS para " desasnarme " un poco , si sabes de algun otro buen autor/libro  avisame 


Saludos !


----------



## sabela (Abr 16, 2011)

prueba con colocarle una resistencia en cda base de los tip de bajo valor, de manera ke tenga una caida de tension de 50mv o  80mv  ve tanteando


----------



## angus (Abr 16, 2011)

esa idea tambien esta buena ! la probaré y les comento 

Gracias a todos


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 19, 2011)

pero por que mejor no subes un poco las R216 y R217, ellas son responsables en parte del problema que tienes. asi no tocas el bias que si bien debe estar alrededor de 1,8V de base a base de cada TIP, si no calientan sin señal de entrada, entonces nada sube los valores que te mencione. 
Ademas les cuento un anectota, yo no hace mucho realize un circuito con esos transistores y probe las polarizaciones y todo ok, pero cuando le subia volumen, puuuuuhhhh, volaron los transistores, bueno cambie todo lo que se habia dañano pensando que fuese otra cosa y no los transistores, la enciendo pruebo de nuevo las polarizaciones y todo bien, le conecto el parlante y le subo volumen y puuuhhh otra ves los transistores y uno que otro driver. entonces pense que los transistores no servian y busque otros que me pudieran funcionar y encontre los que usan los equipos aiwa, los FN1016 y FP1016, los coloque en el circuito y listo todavia funcionan....... asi que piensa tambien en ello....


----------



## sabela (Abr 20, 2011)

> pero por que mejor no subes un poco las R216 y R217, ellas son responsables en parte del problema que tienes. asi no tocas el bias que si bien debe estar alrededor de 1,8V de base a base de cada TIP, si no calientan sin señal de entrada, entonces nada sube los valores que te mencione.
> Ademas les cuento un anectota, yo no hace mucho realize un circuito con esos transistores y probe las polarizaciones y todo ok, pero cuando le subia volumen, puuuuuhhhh, volaron los transistores, bueno cambie todo lo que se habia dañano pensando que fuese otra cosa y no los transistores, la enciendo pruebo de nuevo las polarizaciones y todo bien, le conecto el parlante y le subo volumen y puuuhhh otra ves los transistores y uno que otro driver. entonces pense que los transistores no servian y busque otros que me pudieran funcionar y encontre los que usan los equipos aiwa, los FN1016 y FP1016, los coloque en el circuito y listo todavia funcionan....... asi que piensa tambien en ello....



estas resistencias son de proteccion para los tr calculadas para un valor determinado de ILoad al aumentarlas sube la potencia disipada en ella pudiendo pufffff, sin llegar a la potencia max, de todas maneras...... en cuanto cambiaria  el bias si son de muy bajo valor.


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 20, 2011)

Tu crees sabela, yo muchas veces  la aumente claro no excesivamente, si por lo menos un circuito me dice 0,22ohm se podria subir a 0,33 por que no..... una vez no ce donde lo lei que esos resistores ademas de trabajar como fusistores regulan de alguna manera la temperatura del cristal de los transistores....de todas maneras bueno podemos estudiar el caso y recoger la opinion de otros a ver.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2011)

Esas resistencias forman parte de una fuente de corriente constante que se forma con los transistores de salida, en este caso aumentar el valor disminuye a corriente de reposo de la etapa.

También sirven como realimentación "Local" y cuando se trabaja con varios transistores en paralelo distribuyen la carga entre todos.

También sirven como "Shunt" de medición de tensión del sistema de protección de la etapa de salida, si es que lo tiene.

Siempre se destruye primero la juntura del transistor que la resistencia.


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 20, 2011)

Entonces quiere decir que si de alguna manera ayuda reducir la disipacion en los transistores???, no es asi Fogonazo. Lo digo por lo de la corriente de reposo.......

Si no es asi bueno lo que quedaria seria aumentar el espacio de radiacion con un disipador mas grande y ayudado con turbinas.............


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2011)

flacojuan dijo:


> Entonces quiere decir que si de alguna manera ayuda reducir la disipacion en los transistores???, ..........



Sip, pero la corriente de reposo tiene relación (Inversa) con la distorsión por cruce. Disminuir indiscriminadamente lleva a mayor distorsión.


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 20, 2011)

ok. gracias por la aclaracion; entonces yo escogeria tratando el problema del amplificador de angus. Conseguir otro transistor de mayor envergadura y aumentar el tamaño del disipador y porque no, un ventilador. para no estar modificando el circuito.

Ademas voy a simularlo en el pspice, para ver otras opciones y aclarar mas las cosas


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

angus dijo:


> Hola Gente !   como  modificarian Uds una etapa de salida push-pull para disminuir la temperatura de disipacion  de los transistores TIP147/142  ??
> 
> ( me parece que disminuyendo la i de polarizacion , aumentando el valor de alguna R , pero no estoy seguro de como hacerlo )
> 
> Gracias de antemano !!



La clave para una etapa de potencia que no se caliente es la correcta polarización de los transistores y para saber si esta bién polarizados se debe medir el voltaje de base y emisor y no debe ser superior a .6V

para saber si un transistor esta funcinando bién debe tener entre base y emisor .6V si tiene mas esta saturado y si tiene menos no amplifica bién o no amplifica nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2011)

ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA dijo:


> La clave para una etapa de potencia que no se caliente es la correcta polarización de los transistores y para saber si esta bién polarizados se debe medir *el voltaje de base y emisor y no debe ser superior a .6V*


  
La tensión Vbe nunca puede ser mayor que 0.6V a menos que el transistor esté quemado!
Lo que se debe medir es la corriente Colector-Emisor o la tensión que la misma genera sobre las resistencias de emisor y asegurarse que se encuentre entre los valores de diseño.


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola que tal en el diagrama el operacional dice MC1934 o MC1434, es que lo voy a simular pero no entiendo la matricula del componente


----------

